# Quick Qs bout my betta.



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

I got him yesterday, but is is usual for a betta to hide in a cave???
Or cud it be because he isnt sure about his new home.


----------



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, depending on the fish, they can be lazy or they can be frisky. My betta is pretty much a guppy, as he won't ever sit still. Then again my last one just loafed around a lot. As long as you change his water(what size tank?) and don't give him too much food(just a small amount each morning), he'll be as perky as he wants to be. It also could be he is sick, so keep a close eye on him. If it looks as if he is having trouble breathing, or develops any out of the ordinary blemishes, then you have a sick betta. Give us some more info on his tank and health condition.


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

he seems healthy. its a 30 gallon tall tank with some plecos and neons and corys. some plants and plenty of decor.
water conditions are fine.


----------



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

My guess he is just a little timid since you put him in yesterday, and it is a larger tank with other fish in it. Did you quarantine him before putting him in the tank? If not, it's too late too now, but keep in mind that if he did have a disease when you bought him, it's now in your tank. You may want to keep an eye on not only the betta, but the rest of the tank as well.


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

i didnt quarintine. i trust my lfs they always quarentine b4 putting out for a week anyway. oh and hes fine now lumbering about.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

It may be the flow from the filter.Bettas come from calm water and get thrown around by the filter.


----------

